# Hissing sound from speakers



## apoorva84 (Apr 25, 2008)

I am getting a constant hissing sound my from my speakers,esp at higher volumes.

Also, whenever i use skype , the person on the other end hears a lot of disturbance,though its completely silent in room.

i bought a new mic yesterday,though i knew that wasnt causing the problem.

i am running windows xp with sp3 and i have integrated 2 channel soundmax cadenza sound card have placed the spike buster next to the monitor and also the two creative speakers i have.

whats causing this problem? i have checked all my connections and they are fine.

is it something to do with the motherboard?

kindly help me out guys as i use skype regularly and the person on the other end hears lot of disturbance.

also, should i get  anew sound card?will it solve the problem?


----------



## amitash (Apr 25, 2008)

maybe its ur new mike....some mikes which get close to speakers cause a disturbance....try disconnecting ur mike and see if the hissing continues...


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 25, 2008)

Also try to see that no electrical wire crosses your speaker wire. You'll get a 60 Hz buzz in your speakers due to electrical disturbance.


----------



## apoorva84 (Apr 25, 2008)

amitash said:


> maybe its ur new mike....some mikes which get close to speakers cause a disturbance....try disconnecting ur mike and see if the hissing continues...



no, i was getting same problem with old mic also



NucleusKore said:


> Also try to see that no electrical wire crosses your speaker wire. You'll get a 60 Hz buzz in your speakers due to electrical disturbance.



i'll see if thats the problem...it could be the reason.


----------



## apoorva84 (Apr 26, 2008)

solved the problem..bought a zebronics sound card for 300 bucks


----------

